# Codice Fiscale - Padova



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Ciao,

I'm an Irish man living in Italy since June .. and am yet to fill out a form or sign a document since my arrival here.

I really want to start getting on top of things, but have no idea where to start.

I would very much appreciate if someone could advise as to how I might obtain a codice fiscale, and whether or not I need to apply for residency first (and if so, how?)

Grazie in anticipo,
Ian.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Ciao,
> 
> I'm an Irish man living in Italy since June .. and am yet to fill out a form or sign a document since my arrival here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Can't really give you any advice from the perspective of someone new to Italy, but I'm pretty sure that you will need to get a residency permit first before getting a codice fiscale. Bring a copy of your rental agreement or other proof of address when you register yourself at the Comune. You can then proceed to the Anagrafe to get a codice fiscale, after which you open bank accounts, etc. I think you will get a foreigner's identity card as well and you should be automatically registered into the Italian health system when you register your address. This website has good info that you can look into further that should cover most of what you need to know to get settled in:

]

Cheers


----------



## tricolore (Nov 8, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Ciao,
> 
> I'm an Irish man living in Italy since June .. and am yet to fill out a form or sign a document since my arrival here.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,
You don't need to be resident to apply for a codice fiscale. A codice is essential if you need to do something in Italy like open a bank account, buy or rent a flat, buy a car. The codice fiscale is something like the National Insurance Number and in Italy you are asked for it very often. Just go to the nearest Agenzia delle Entrate and ask for one. 
Whether or not you want to apply to be resident is a rather more complicated matter. Let me know if you need any advice.


----------



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks folks,

It proved all rather simple in the end ... done in less than an hour!

Alla prossima!


----------



## sim0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just go to the nearest Agenzia delle Entrate and ask. You can't do anything in Italy without a codice fiscale.

Becoming resident is not so easy. We had to proof a contract of work and show earnings above 11000 euros per annum including showing the latest busta (payslip) Then only after, you can apply for the medical card who insisted on seeing the contract work. The health card will only last until your contract of work expires.

Basically no contract, no health cover granted.

No freebies in Italia.


----------



## tricolore (Nov 8, 2011)

You see? Not everything in Italy is difficult!


----------

